# B-25 Mitchell “Yellow Rose”



## TheDutchTexan (Oct 15, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtF7gM6N_NQ_​
Meet the B25 Mitchell “Yellow Rose”

The B25 was a multi-function aircraft. Be it bombing missions or strafing runs, it could do it all. And… Does “Doolittle Raid” ring any bells?

This footage was shot at the first Dallas CAF World War II Air Expo which was held over the first weekend of October 2014.

Make sure you check out their website at Commemorative Air Force


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

